# Applet ClassNotFoundException



## Jungspund (25. September 2012)

Hallo,
beim einbinden meines Applets in einen Browser erhalte ich permament eine FileNotFound und eine ClassNotFoundException.


```
<!--<APPLET CODE="gui.Speichern_Applet" 
        ARCHIVE="javax.servlet_1.0.0.0_2-5.jar,javax.jsp_1.2.0.0_2-1.jar,glassfish.el_1.0.0.0_2-1.jar,jps-ee.jar" 
        HEIGHT="300"
        WIDTH="500" 
        ALIGN="bottom">This browser does not support Applets.</APPLET>-->
        
<object codetype    ="application/java"
        classid     ="java:gui.Speichern_Applet"
        HEIGHT      ="300" WIDTH="600"
        codebase    = "http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_25-b06/windows-i586/xpiinstall.exe">
    <param name="name"    value="save_app"> 
    <param name="archive" value="javax.servlet_1.0.0.0_2-5.jar,javax.jsp_1.2.0.0_2-1.jar,glassfish.el_1.0.0.0_2-1.jar,jps-ee.jar"> </object>
```

der Applet tag oben funktioniert solange, solange man ihn nur in einem Appletviewer startet. startet man ihn jedoch in einem Browser erhält man die gleiche Fehlermeldung. mal ein kleiner Teilausschnit zur Fehlermeldung :


```
java.io.FileNotFoundException: http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_25-b06/windows-i586/xpiinstall.exe/jps-ee.jar
network: Verbindung von http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_25-b06/windows-i586/xpiinstall.exe/gui/Speichern_Applet.class mit Proxy=HTTP @ abdfire/172.16.20.235:800 wird hergestellt
network: http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_25-b06/windows-i586/xpiinstall.exe/gui/Speichern_Applet.class wird mit Cookie "s_vi=[CS]v1|2830263085010B6D-60000106601456DE[CE]" verbunden
network: Verbindung von http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_25-b06/windows-i586/xpiinstall.exe/gui/Speichern_Applet.class mit Proxy=HTTP @ abdfire/172.16.20.235:800 wird hergestellt
network: http://javadl.sun.com/webapps/download/GetFile/1.6.0_25-b06/windows-i586/xpiinstall.exe/gui/Speichern_Applet.class wird mit Cookie "s_vi=[CS]v1|2830263085010B6D-60000106601456DE[CE]" verbunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: gui.Speichern_Applet
```

steht noch ein bisschen mehr dazu. Ich weiß jedoch nicht wieso das Applet permanent die ganzen Packages und Jars von der Sun Seite laden möchte.


----------

